# Crayfishing



## WasatchOutdoors (Sep 26, 2007)

Hey guys, I'm thinking about trying to catch some crayfish this weekend. I've never tried it and kind of think it would be fun. Any suggestions in terms of resources to tell which lakes have higher crayfish populations than others would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Which area are you going to? We catch a ton at Scofield, Joe's Valley, Huntington Reservoir (In the town of Huntington), and some others that I can't think of right now. We just always use raw chicken legs and tie it on with fishing line and either throw it off a dock or just from shore and retrieve slowly after leaving it out for a few minutes. There are actual traps also. We use to catch a five gallon bucket or two worth of them and cook all of them up.


----------



## WasatchOutdoors (Sep 26, 2007)

I'm up north, so most of the lakes that are readily accessible are places like Rockport, Jordanelle, Echo, Pineview, Causey, Willard and Lost Creek. I know that lost creek has some in it because I've seen them while fishing there, but I can't say i've every intentionally gone after them.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Well I am not as familiar with what lakes do or do not have crawdads in them up North, but I am pretty certain the same techniques will work. I would assume Pineview would have them, but I dunno.


----------



## marksman (Oct 4, 2007)

what are the best bets in the provo area?


----------



## cfarnwide (Sep 10, 2007)

marksman said:


> what are the best bets in the provo area?


Deer Creek.


----------



## Trouty (May 20, 2008)

marksman said:


> what are the best bets in the provo area?


Strawberry is thick with 'em. Like other's have mentioned, chicken leg tied on thick line works well. We have a net to scoop them with as the leg gets lifted from water as they drop off at the last second a lot. Wouldn't waste my time with a cage. They work but the chicken leg is faster and cheaper.

Maybe I'm stupid but the "dads" seem pretty small in the spring compared to what they are in August/September.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Trouty said:


> marksman said:
> 
> 
> > what are the best bets in the provo area?
> ...


10-4 anywhere that is rocky, Haws Point on the south end or the marina on the north end (I forget the name) they are thick. Wal-Mart has the traps for $8, but I find the string to work better and more interactive.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

If you do choose to go with a trap, try putting a can of tuna fish or catfood that has its lid perforated in a few places inside the trap, or just some raw chicken. That usually attracts them pretty good. The thing I have noticed though, is that the trap will usually get the smaller ones because the hole is a bit smaller. If you do the chicken leg thing, just get a net so they don't drop off.


----------



## seniorsetterguy (Sep 22, 2007)

Nothing like a crawdad boil (you can buy a bag of spices at the grocery store) with some spuds and corn on the cob!

We do it every fall...used to do it with our kids...now we do it with the grand kids. The chick legs with strings and a net works great. 

We usually go to Strawberry...almost anywhere with sand and rocks. We have found more big ones at the Starvation boat ramp (just this side of the bridge) than anywhere...I know that's a long way to go for most (not so far from Heber, where we live), but it's great for 'dads.

Good luck and have fun!


----------



## souper (Apr 12, 2008)

Instead of a chicken leg I use a turkey leg. Tie the string to the bone then cut the meat half way down from there so it hangs off. More room to gab on. We catch 10 to 15 at a time this way on a good day. Make sure you have a net with small enough holes or you will lose alot of them.


----------



## deepwoodshunter2 (Jun 2, 2008)

east canyon has alot and we use chicken


----------

